# Down by the river



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Had a walk by the river in Durham the other day.

I know this isn't pin sharp but it's a 30sec exposure on a windy day




























I've had some welding glass for a while now which I used on the first pic and have always struggled with the WB with it, recently finding lightroom has helped me get rid of the colour cast so hopefully this is something I'm going to get out and have a bit more play with.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Liking the second and third photos chum. The first, as you said, not pin sharp, but that's easily rectified.

All in all, nice shots :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

pooma - where did you get the welding glass from?

I'm after some rather than buying a lee big stopper... 

Nice pics by the way - I need to get myself down to Durham sometime soon with my camera!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

stacks of welding glass on ebay and it costs buttons, worth a few quid just to mess around with, colour cast is quite heavy I'll post the original to the pic later but the Mrs is nicking the laptop off me so can't play now


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Original with the colour cast from the glass


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ ill need to play wiht my WG again.how did you get the colour cast sorted ok? last time i played i got the majority away, but still slightly green.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I got rid of the colour cast in Lightroom, in the WB settings and also by moving the saturation and hue of the green.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

What's the best way to attached the welding glass to the lens? Get an old filter and super glue it on?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Pretty much, yes. You want a nice tight fit so you don't get any light leaking in.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

okies will give it a bash when it arrives


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

EddieB said:


> What's the best way to attached the welding glass to the lens? Get an old filter and super glue it on?


thats what i did, popped the glass out an old UV filter, and glued the ring onto the welding glass, then put some tape around it just to help stop light getting in :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

dumb question, but welding glass?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> dumb question, but welding glass?


To get the water flow in Poomas photo you need to have the shutter open for a long time. This is usually done through something like a lee big stopper to prevent over exposure. However these fliters cost lots of money... £100+

Welding glass is a very cheap alternative... a DIY sort of thing.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> pooma - where did you get the welding glass from?
> 
> I'm after some rather than buying a lee big stopper...
> 
> Nice pics by the way - I need to get myself down to Durham sometime soon with my camera!


Ive got a bit if you want it


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ordered some of eBay on Saturday - only cost me £1.50! Thansk for the offer


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Ordered some of eBay on Saturday - only cost me £1.50! Thansk for the offer


Possible to post a link chum?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dubb said:


> Possible to post a link chum?


linky

Ive got shade 10 myself, but dont think it matters too much :thumb:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Mick said:


> linky
> 
> Ive got shade 10 myself, but dont think it matters too much :thumb:


Thanks mate. How are you holding it in front of the lens them? Cheap filter holder?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dubb said:


> Thanks mate. How are you holding it in front of the lens them? Cheap filter holder?





Mick said:


> thats what i did, popped the glass out an old UV filter, and glued the ring onto the welding glass, then put some tape around it just to help stop light getting in :thumb:


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I bought a B&W 49mm screw 10 stopper. Fortunately all my lenses are 49mm threads! Was £50 Plus vat and postage.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

after taking the photo with the welding glass on the filter, how do you then edit it to look like normal colours?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Pooma used Adobe Lightroom - you can get a free 30 day trial if you go on the Adobe website!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

how much is it out of the trial? and how hard is it to use?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hoikey said:


> how much is it out of the trial? and how hard is it to use?


lightroom is $299 (dollars) from adobe online to buy.

photoshop is £699 (again in dollars, from adobe)

there are other free options (like GIMP, linky) but I use photoshop CS5 so dont know what its like to use.

some stuff on photoshop/lightroom is tricky but there are BAGS of guides out there to guide you through things :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... ufraw is the GIMP equivalent to lightroom, and it's quite a lot more difficult to use (hit "auto" and see what happens...) - but it works well. 

I'm not 100% convinced on the final tone on the top one and a quick but of playing earlier didn't really sort it to my satisfaction, either.

Remember that shooting with too strong a color cast is *not saveable* as that information - the other side of the circle - is not recorded.

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I hear what you're saying about the tone Bret, I think this is pretty true to the colours that were actually there










I'm definitely going to give the WG a little bit more of an outing to see what kind of results I can get because for the time being I just don't have the funds for a big stopper.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I can subscribe to that 

It's also an excellent way to understand if you're inclined towards this type of photography and for messing around to ensure you understand the settings you want.

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> I can subscribe to that
> 
> It's also an excellent way to understand if you're inclined towards this type of photography and for messing around to ensure you understand the settings you want.
> 
> Bret


Very true, I'd rather find that this isn't for me with a 2 quid piece of glass than find out with a £100 filter.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

pooma said:


> I'm definitely going to give the WG a little bit more of an outing to see what kind of results I can get because for the time being *I just don't have the funds for a big stopper*.


not only that, have you seen the waiting times for some of the LEE big stoppers? 6 weeks + in some cases.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> not only that, have you seen the waiting times for some of the LEE big stoppers? 6 weeks + in some cases.


Very true, I've seen they can be hard to get hold of, a quick google chucked up this
http://www.hawksphotovideo.co.uk/nd_standard_filters/Lee_Big_Stopper_Neutral_Density_100_Standard_Filter_100mm_Glass

Suprised to see them discounting them when they are so hard to come by, you'd think they'd be charging a premium and not knocking money off.


----------

